# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Monica Brant pic request...

## HARDCORE

Anybody wanna do HARDCORE a big favor and post some pics of the ultimate goddess Monica Brant? I'd be forever gratefull to anyone who could help me out here-thanks :Smilie: .

----------


## HARDCORE

Canes.....anyone.....she's so fucking hot.....please :Smilie:

----------


## Darkknight442

BROOKE BURKE IS HOTTER!!!! lol


who is she i dunno if i have seen monica. what does she do

----------


## Sema

1

----------


## Sema

> _Originally posted by HARDCORE_ 
> *Canes.....anyone.....she's so fucking hot.....please*


Hehe, what do i have to say on this?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sema

2

----------


## Sema

3

----------


## superbeast

So fine!

----------


## BIG R

Sema that last PIC you posted is not M. Brant but Bethany Howelett. Bethany is King Kamali's girl! 
You guy have it all wrong........................Mandy Blank was the hottest in the IFFBB scene. Now the hottest is a tie between Stacy Hylton and Christine Burgeron. Two VERY fine look women.

BIG R

----------


## Commander_Bash

monica is so hot i mean theres hotter girls but i mean her face i dont know theres something about her that i think shes super super hot

----------


## HARDCORE

THANK YOU SEMA!!! Big R-that is definitely Monica, and she is sooooo gorgeous....Brooke is hot, but nobody can touch Monica-

----------


## BIG MAN FROM AR

me and monica

----------


## BIG MAN FROM AR

me and monica at the master o last year. i think im in love!

----------


## BIG MAN FROM AR

i think she loves me too... i wish!

----------


## Lil D

Here is the Goddess

----------


## KeyMastur

http://www.aplusbabes.com/SuperModels/Monica_Brant/

http://www.fitness-polska.com.pl/_galeria2a.htm

----------


## HARDCORE

Thanks everyone for posting pics. You are one lucky s.o.b. big man. I would love to get to meet her someday. She is so amazing.

----------


## glowgrl

Big R that is not Bethany!!!!! First of all she is a double D!!!!!! Plus she is much, much bigger than that!!!! I actually saw Monica this past weekend at the body rock in Virginia, she looked good. Bethany was also there, she was judging the competition. I know her personally, her and King Kamali are no longer together. Did anyone go to the Body Rock that was in VA on the 13th of July????

----------


## mg316

here is monica

----------


## chest6

I wouldnt mind doin a girl w/ a lil more muscles like that. Im not talkin nasty ass miss olympia..just something like her. Shes damn hot

----------


## Hackamaniac

> I wouldnt mind doin a girl w/ a lil more muscles like that. Im not talkin nasty ass miss olympia..just something like her. Shes damn hot


who wouldn't u do chest lol

----------

